
European Parliament adopts tough new data protection rules - walterbell
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/14/european-parliament-adopts-tough-new-data-protection-rules/
======
based2
[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/top-
stories/20130901TS...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/top-
stories/20130901TST18405/Data-protection)

[http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/news-
room/20160407IPR2...](http://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/en/news-
room/20160407IPR21787/Trade-secrets-protecting-businesses-safeguarding-the-
right-to-information)

[http://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/ALL/?uri=CELEX%3A5...](http://eur-
lex.europa.eu/legal-content/EN/ALL/?uri=CELEX%3A52013PC0813)

------
k-mcgrady
Haven't looked at this in detail yet but the key changes all outlined in that
article seem completely reasonable. Opinion will always be split on right to
be forgotten but nothing else seems particularly objectionable.

Edit: I believe this is the final text if anyone is interested:
[http://statewatch.org/news/2015/dec/eu-council-dp-reg-
draft-...](http://statewatch.org/news/2015/dec/eu-council-dp-reg-draft-final-
compromise-15039-15.pdf)

------
yuhong
I was hoping the "right to be forgotten" in regards to search engines would be
removed. I don't think it was. Do anyone know why?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Privacy is a fundamental right for EU citizens, it isn't going anywhere
anytime soon.

~~~
yuhong
I am talking about a specific kind of privacy, for example for non-search
engines right to be forgotten in the sense of deleting accounts for example
does make sense.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Search engines are the only practical way to make RTBF work.

~~~
yuhong
Once personal information is removed from the original source (such as
Facebook) it generally gets removed from search engine indexes in time. It
does not make sense to remove news articles and the like anyway. It might make
sense to push older news articles down in the results.

~~~
heinrich5991
Practically speaking, it's probably easier to get the results off search
engines than it is to get them off random websites (EDIT: easier, or at all
possible).

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Exactly. Websites are hosted all over the world by businesses with no revenue
in the EU. Search engines are pretty much universal, and a central source to
enforce.

Furthermore, the original article may have good reasons to remain, and be
searchable as part of other topics, but simply shouldn't be a result for that
person's name.

------
Silhouette
Well, this (particularly the fines for non-compliance) should be an
interesting clash with the EU-US data sharing mess.

::grabs popcorn::

------
glasz
"tough". it's a fucking joke. techcrunch has long succumbed to repeating the
myths. but i guess that's what "reporting" is.

